# B15 Sentra Wheel PCD



## TallPaul86 (Apr 23, 2006)

What is the PCD for the above vehicle?

Is it 4x100 or 4x114.3?

Can't find it on the search  

Cheers buds


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

4 x 114.3 dude


----------

